# Apple TV et Airparrot



## PSI76890 (30 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens vous posez conseil car j'ai un problème similaire à celui de Olivier B. 

En effet, je suis sur un macbook (pas pro, oui le macbook blanc qui n'existe plus) acheté mi-2010.

Processeur  2,4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire  2 Go 1067 MHz DDR3
Graphisme  NVIDIA GeForce 320M 256 Mo
Logiciel  OS X 10.8.4 (12E55)

J'ai acheté une apple TV (hier), et le vendeur m'a dit que pour fonctionner tranquillement il me fallait AirParrot, ce que j'ai donc fait. 

Seulement voila mon pb : 
J'ai soit l'audio soit la vidéo... J'ai cherché dans tous les réglages de préférence et de airParrot et je ne trouve pas de solution. 

Le principal pb a lieu avec VLC et spotify... Lorsque je lance VLC, j'ai soit la copie de mon écran sur la Télé, soit en cliquant sur "Start Audio" de AirParrot le son mais alors je retourne le le menu de Apple TV. 

Avec Spotify, pire, je n'arrive pas du tout a mettre le son....

Si vous avez des idées ?????..... J'ai vu que sinon il fallait jailbreacker l'appel TV... 

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'on a essayé avec le macbookpro d'un ami et la pas de pb, il lance VLC il a le son et l'image (on a pas essayé avec Spotify...)

Merci d'avance et bon dimanche


----------



## PSI76890 (1 Juillet 2013)

Personne n'aurait une petite astuce ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

j'ai un macbook blanc que je raccorde à mon apple tv. sans air parrot. cela fonctionne très bien. 

je n'ai qu'a choisir le petit module apple tv dans la barre de lecture et cela s'affiche sur la TV.


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Juillet 2013)

Sinon, AirFoil fait beaucoup mieux le boulot qu'AirParrot que je n'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner correctement...


----------

